# Why the sudden limelight?!!!



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Has anybody else noticed how Kopi Luwak(if that is the correct spelling) Is suddenly all over the media?! As if it is some hilarious new thing that has just been invented! Trouble is all the hype will do is exhaust stocks of decent Kopi Luwak to Idiots who don't know nor care about coffee and anybody who really apprieciates it will be forced to drink the poor quality and artificially produced stuff instead! I personally am not somebody who enjoys it enough to warrant the 35pound(excuse the written pound, my mac keyboard doesn't seem to have the symbol) per 110g pricetag, but I know some people absolutely adore it.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It just keeps doing the rounds as more people get interested in coffee. Can we please nip this in the bud? There is no such thing as decent Kopi Luwak. Just say No to Kopi Luwak and animal cruelty. You can learn more here, as others have done. Please do read up on the truth of civet coffees.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4197-Nordic-Barista-Cup-WFT-is-going-on-up-there


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Outlaw333, you've opened a can of worms here.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

CoffeeMagic said:


> Outlaw333, you've opened a can of worms here.


But I like to think we're still friends, Ron


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Of course, mate, everyone is entitled to their opinions and a forum is a great place to do that. I also believe that we should all be open to a 'balanced' view. Some can become a little 'soapbox', and I for one don't agree with a militant approach to discussion. So, if you'll excuse me...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Fair enough bud. I do agree that it's about personal opinion and choice, and I believe one of the best things coming out of the disagreements we've had is that forum members have been offered arguments from both sides, so can make a more informed decision.

I think a soapbox can be a good thing at times.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

My sincere appologies, I had no idea that Civets are treated like this to produce the stuff, I was only aware of wild Luwak (whereby droppings are gathered from in and around the plantations after deposit by civets living wild in the surrounding area) and chemically produced stuff. I would never knowingly promote something that is the product of cruelty to animals, or desecration of habitats etc. I am suprised at myself aswell for not fully researching something like that, I usually research to death anything that is of interest to me, I guess i have never been hugely interested in the product itself.

Knowing this is actually far more concerning, as the increased demand will only lead to more animals being treated this way.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

No need to apologise







This is precisely why I'm vocal about it. The majority of people don't realise the truth and are fed lies to keep them interested in buying. Only a very very small amount of kopi luwak is from genuine wild civets... I mean literally miniscule amounts. The rest is battery farmed or fake. And even the genuine stuff is rank, according to professional cuppers.

Think of it like this. If you had a choice between beans that are expertly farmed, carefully harvested, meticulously graded, packaged and transported with the best methods, and roasted to perfection in a Probat by someone like the Has Bean team... versus an unknown mixture of variety of low quality coffee beans from a crap farm, shat from an animal's sphincter, full of defects, ungraded and unsorted, roasted by a Phillipino bloke in a black, smelly converted oil drum over a fire months ago... is there really a choice to be made?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Like I said in my original post, Im not personally a fan but i know others are! I think probably the majority of people who claim to love it would also be the sort that claim to love blue mountain and all the other ludicrously expensive coffees, in the hope that people will think "Ooh, you are so refined and sophisticated!" When actually a beautifully roasted Kenya Gethumbwini or Peruvian Tunki is far more complex and delicious.

(This is my opinion, I may be wrong)


----------

